# 21 month old bitch



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

We are approaching two years of age, at last!

She is completely out of coat so please forgive that. She is freestacked here


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't believe she's almost 2! Doesn't seem possible. When are you showing again?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Tomorrow in Centre Hall, PA, then next Monday in Marion, OH. And then the weekend next (Thurs-Fri) Canfield OH.

At that point, we may be done until the national. Hoping these shows will single her out and she'll only need a major to finish.

The amount of bone she has didn't transfer well in this picture, and I don't like it. She looks thinner in bone than she actually is.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Good luck to you girls! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jackie, She is so pretty. Best of luck. Please keep us posted.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't know much about the topic- but I do know she's gorgeous!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Gaiting photos


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Bumping, because I'd really like to hear thoughts on her movement.

I know what I see, but I like other sets of eyes (and not just to tell me she's pretty, I know that, lol)


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Grittlebone (Sep 1, 2013)

Such a beautiful dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

